
Creoqode 2048 – The DIY Open-Source Game Console - infodroid
http://www.creoqode.com/
======
pink33n
I want that screen! What is it?

~~~
CSXbot
[https://www.seeedstudio.com/item_detail.html?p_id=2070](https://www.seeedstudio.com/item_detail.html?p_id=2070)

